
Modern-day 'Yellow Peril' of Google's Chinese links is just the same old racism - saligne
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jul/17/google-peter-thiel-yellow-peril-racism-tech
======
nutcracker46
More fascist propaganda from the far right extremists in power in the USA. The
situation has nothing to do with treason nor goes much beyond racist demands
to "go back to Asia where you belong."

